# system shutdowns during update - where to start looking?

## lo-jay

my box has repeatedly shut itself down during normal updates.

where could i start looking?

cheers!

----------

## audiodef

You mean when you're in the middle of something like an emerge -uDN world your machine shuts down? It never shuts down at any other time when you haven't told it to?

----------

## lo-jay

yep, exactly like that!

```
 emerge --info

Portage 2.1.12.2 (default/linux/amd64/13.0/desktop, gcc-4.6.3, glibc-2.15-r3, 3.6.11-gentoo x86_64)

=================================================================

System uname: Linux-3.6.11-gentoo-x86_64-Intel-R-_Core-TM-_i3_CPU_M_370_@_2.40GHz-with-gentoo-2.2

KiB Mem:     3906596 total,   2103264 free

KiB Swap:    2097148 total,   2097140 free

Timestamp of tree: Mon, 29 Jul 2013 12:00:01 +0000

ld GNU ld (GNU Binutils) 2.23.1

app-shells/bash:          4.2_p45

dev-lang/python:          2.7.5, 3.2.5-r1

dev-util/cmake:           2.8.10.2-r2

dev-util/pkgconfig:       0.28

sys-apps/baselayout:      2.2

sys-apps/openrc:          0.11.8

sys-apps/sandbox:         2.6-r1

sys-devel/autoconf:       2.13, 2.69

sys-devel/automake:       1.11.6, 1.12.6

sys-devel/binutils:       2.23.1

sys-devel/gcc:            4.6.3

sys-devel/gcc-config:     1.7.3

sys-devel/libtool:        2.4-r1

sys-devel/make:           3.82-r4

sys-kernel/linux-headers: 3.7 (virtual/os-headers)

sys-libs/glibc:           2.15-r3

Repositories: gentoo x-portage

ACCEPT_KEYWORDS="amd64"

ACCEPT_LICENSE="* skype-eula"

CBUILD="x86_64-pc-linux-gnu"

CFLAGS="-march=k8 -pipe -O2"

CHOST="x86_64-pc-linux-gnu"

CONFIG_PROTECT="/etc /usr/share/config /usr/share/gnupg/qualified.txt"

CONFIG_PROTECT_MASK="/etc/ca-certificates.conf /etc/env.d /etc/fonts/fonts.conf /etc/gconf /etc/gentoo-release /etc/revdep-rebuild /etc/sandbox.d /etc/terminfo"

CXXFLAGS="-march=k8 -pipe -O2"

DISTDIR="/usr/portage/distfiles"

EMERGE_DEFAULT_OPTS="--autounmask=n"

FCFLAGS="-O2 -pipe"

FEATURES="assume-digests binpkg-logs config-protect-if-modified distlocks ebuild-locks fixlafiles merge-sync news parallel-fetch preserve-libs protect-owned sandbox sfperms strict unknown-features-warn unmerge-logs unmerge-orphans userfetch"

FFLAGS="-O2 -pipe"

GENTOO_MIRRORS="http://distfiles.gentoo.org"

LANG="en_US.UTF-8"

LDFLAGS="-Wl,-O1 -Wl,--as-needed"

MAKEOPTS="-j3"

PKGDIR="/usr/portage/packages"

PORTAGE_CONFIGROOT="/"

PORTAGE_RSYNC_OPTS="--recursive --links --safe-links --perms --times --compress --force --whole-file --delete --stats --human-readable --timeout=180 --exclude=/distfiles --exclude=/local --exclude=/packages"

PORTAGE_TMPDIR="/var/tmp"

PORTDIR="/usr/portage"

PORTDIR_OVERLAY="/usr/local/portage"

SYNC="rsync://rsync.gentoo.org/gentoo-portage"

USE="X a52 aac acl acpi alsa amd64 berkdb bluetooth branding bzip2 cairo cdda cdr cjk cli consolekit cracklib crypt cups cxx dbus dri dts dvd dvdr emboss encode exif fam firefox flac fortran gdbm gif gpm gtk iconv icu ipv6 jpeg kde lcms ldap libnotify mad mmx mng modules mp3 mp4 mpeg mudflap multilib ncurses nls nptl ogg opengl openmp pam pango pcre pdf png policykit ppds qt3 qt3support qt4 readline sdl session spell sse sse2 ssl startup-notification svg tcpd tiff truetype udev udisks unicode upower usb vorbis wxwidgets x264 xcb xml xv xvid zlib" ABI_X86="64" ALSA_CARDS="ali5451 als4000 atiixp atiixp-modem bt87x ca0106 cmipci emu10k1x ens1370 ens1371 es1938 es1968 fm801 hda-intel intel8x0 intel8x0m maestro3 trident usb-audio via82xx via82xx-modem ymfpci" APACHE2_MODULES="authn_core authz_core socache_shmcb unixd actions alias auth_basic authn_alias authn_anon authn_dbm authn_default authn_file authz_dbm authz_default authz_groupfile authz_host authz_owner authz_user autoindex cache cgi cgid dav dav_fs dav_lock deflate dir disk_cache env expires ext_filter file_cache filter headers include info log_config logio mem_cache mime mime_magic negotiation rewrite setenvif speling status unique_id userdir usertrack vhost_alias" CALLIGRA_FEATURES="kexi words flow plan sheets stage tables krita karbon braindump author" CAMERAS="ptp2" COLLECTD_PLUGINS="df interface irq load memory rrdtool swap syslog" ELIBC="glibc" GPSD_PROTOCOLS="ashtech aivdm earthmate evermore fv18 garmin garmintxt gpsclock itrax mtk3301 nmea ntrip navcom oceanserver oldstyle oncore rtcm104v2 rtcm104v3 sirf superstar2 timing tsip tripmate tnt ubx" INPUT_DEVICES="keyboard mouse evdev" KERNEL="linux" LCD_DEVICES="bayrad cfontz cfontz633 glk hd44780 lb216 lcdm001 mtxorb ncurses text" LIBREOFFICE_EXTENSIONS="presenter-console presenter-minimizer" LINGUAS="en de zh_CN" OFFICE_IMPLEMENTATION="libreoffice" PHP_TARGETS="php5-4" PYTHON_SINGLE_TARGET="python2_7" PYTHON_TARGETS="python2_7 python3_2" RUBY_TARGETS="ruby19 ruby18" USERLAND="GNU" VIDEO_CARDS="nv nvidia" XTABLES_ADDONS="quota2 psd pknock lscan length2 ipv4options ipset ipp2p iface geoip fuzzy condition tee tarpit sysrq steal rawnat logmark ipmark dhcpmac delude chaos account"

Unset:  CPPFLAGS, CTARGET, INSTALL_MASK, LC_ALL, PORTAGE_BUNZIP2_COMMAND, PORTAGE_COMPRESS, PORTAGE_COMPRESS_FLAGS, PORTAGE_RSYNC_EXTRA_OPTS, USE_PYTHON

```

cheers again!

----------

## Ahenobarbi

Some time ago I had similar problem caused by overheating CPU during emerge.

----------

## lo-jay

summertime - hmm. where would i see an overheating initiated shutdown?

cheers!

----------

## Ahenobarbi

Simplest would be looking at what [url=https://wiki.gentoo.org/wiki/Lm_sensors ]lm_sensors[/url] says about CPU temperature during emerge.

You could also take a look at logs ( /var/log/syslog ).

----------

## lo-jay

my cpu-temp went up to 78 degrees celsius according to lm-sensors on a later &

successful update. don't seem to have a  /var/log/syslog though?

cheers!

----------

## lindamartin123

I tried this method.I would not  get  the solution.What happen.I dont know.I think the kernel is the problem

----------

## audiodef

78 degrees C is pretty hot. It might work now and then but shut down at other times. I think using lmsensors and having it keep logs is a good idea.

----------

## jimmij

 *lo-jay wrote:*   

> my cpu-temp went up to 78 degrees celsius

 

Do you hear a fan?

Everything depends on the hardware, but I believe 78 should not be critical for any modern cpu.

Once upon a time I had to stop fan by match (it was too noisy  :Laughing: ) and I reached over 100°C on my previous notebook. Still it was working pretty well, but at some point it was paintfull to use a keyboard.  :Laughing: 

----------

## nlsa8z6zoz7lyih3ap

 *Quote:*   

> Everything depends on the hardware, but I believe 78 should not be critical for any modern cpu. 

 

Doesn't this depend on the cpu?  I am not saying that it does, I am just asking. I had thought that this was too hot for my AMD FX-8350, but I don't really know.

----------

## jimmij

It seems amd didn't write critical temp for FX processors, but you can read interesting thread on the overclock.net where people give max temp in range from 60C to over 90C. Well, that is no reliable. You can use cpufreq to scale down temperature and see if this is really the issue.

You can also increase temp by other source (not by emerge), eg. try dedicated software cpuburn for such testing. If system will shutdown, at least you will be sure that heat is to blame.

----------

## Navar

 *lo-jay wrote:*   

> Intel-R-_Core-TM-_i3_CPU_M_370_@_2.40GHz
> 
> VIDEO_CARDS="nv nvidia"

 

What flavor laptop?  Dell?  How warm does the case, top and bottom feel when idle vs high load?  That mobile i3 CPU shouldn't cause a shutdown at 78C, even though I consider that high.  Check in your BIOS for thermal settings, cutoffs, etc. as well.  I'm going to presume you've tried to kept the dust bunnies away but it sure sounds like you've got some thermal cooling failure at some point due to that temp reading.

OEMs tend to do a really craptastic job on QA with thermal control and components used, like thermal interface material (TIM).  The cheaper grease compounds they use often tend to dry up in 2-3 years and were sloppily applied.  If you have fans running, particularly on high, you should be feeling a lot more heat from the exhaust points than anywhere on your case.  I would find out what fans you have in the unit and if you can force them on high when you're doing updates.

You should also monitor your GPU temp.  Dell got into a massive class action lawsuit due to my aging Dell Inspiron 9400 with Nvidia 7800/7900 GS Go GPUs from 2006.  Their very poor custom BIOS fails on a lot of levels, but in particular it only used very high CPU temps as trigger points for fan cooling (off, low, high).  This wasn't the only Dell model with fan issues and the reason app-laptop/i8kutils exists.

Since the GPU draws the most power in that arrangement (versus an Intel T2500 cpu in my case) even when sitting idle at lowest clocked state, you can imagine why a large number of them failed by actually getting so hot as to slightly remelt the socket solder.  My CPU can sit south of 30C while the Nvidia 7900 GS Go will rest between 45-50C with 2 fans on low against 2 heatpipes doing absolutely nothing.  This was worse with the original 7800 I replaced which had a larger die with only one shared with CPU heatpipe and before I replaced using high quality TIMs on the heatsinks.  The GPU when stressed never reaches 60C though because all that heat is being felt out the exhaust via the heatpipes and fans (on low) working properly.  If I turn off the fan utility and let the Dell BIOS control the show, the GPU will go past 75C without any fans kicking on until the CPU hits 70C (which can take quite awhile at idle)!  Even at that point the case is not too hot to touch, so you can imagine how badly cooked others are when they state the case surface is too hot.

If I were you I would actively watch the update process if you cannot note anything in logs.  Just re-emerge something of substance that you know takes some effort and worry about the updates after you get this hardware issue resolved.  If any spot on your case is too hot for you to actually touch, heat is definitely your problem somewhere.  Your crashing can be a number of things from faulty power supply, ram, possibly overheated CPU (watch the videos with an i3 sans a cooler), or GPU.  Find out if an actual shutdown sequence is occurring or if the machine just powers off.

----------

